# NICOLAI ARGON SSP in HH geklaut!!!



## zyco (12. Juli 2007)

Moin,

mir wurde vor gut einer Woche in HH mein Argon SingleSpeeder geklaut...  Wenn ich den Kollegen erwische, dann... Naja...

Da mein Kleines doch Angst hat, so ganz allein ohne mich, wollte euch einmal darum bitten die Augen offen zu halten nach meinem Baby    






 





Nicolai Argon Singlespeed
--> nur Bremskabelverlegung
bronze eloxiert
chrom Aufkleber

Pulcro Stahlgabel â schwarz
Magura Marta Scheibenbremsen
Mavic Speedcity LaufrÃ¤der 28â
Syntace Lenker & Vorbau
Tune BigFoot Kurbeln
PitLock Achsen
Easton EA70 SattelstÃ¼tze
Shimano DX Pedale
Selle Italia SLR XP TransAm


Danke euch...


----------



## -XC- (10. November 2008)

hab mir gerade die finger nach den beiden bildern wund gesucht...eins der geilsten aufbauten die ich je gesehen habe.. 

hast du es mittlerweile wieder? bzw. hat versicherung gezahlt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (11. November 2008)

ich halt die augen offen. schick mal deine fon-nummer per email. bin ja oft in der stadt unterwegs.


----------



## -XC- (11. November 2008)

ist schon etwas älter der thread....man könnte mich auch grabschänder nennen


----------



## zyco (12. November 2008)

Grabschändung ist wohl die richtige Bezeichnung... 

Da ist man gerade drüber hinweg und dann taucht dieser Thread wieder auf  Leider ist weder das Rad noch irgendwelche Kohle wieder aufgetaucht. Aber ich gebe nicht auf und bin jederzeit zum Sprint bereit, falls ich nen Leerlauf hinter mir so schön klackern höre und das Baby an mir vorbeirollt  *hoff*

Aber nicht den Kopf in den Sand stecken, sondern neue Projekte in Angriff nehmen... bald gibts was neues!


----------



## kroiterfee (12. November 2008)

uups ich sollte wohl mal aufs datum gucken...


----------



## -XC- (13. November 2008)

was ist das für eine gabel? wo kann man die kaufen? 

hatte dir schon ne pn geschrieben..vermute mal du hasts nicht gemerkt, oder?


----------



## zyco (13. November 2008)

Hi...

Sorry wenn ich nicht geantwortet hatte. Das ist ne Pulcro Headbanger. Gibts leide rnicht mehr. Weder Gabel noch Firma  Daher sind die Chancen für nen rebuild auch gleich Null!

Schade, warn geiles Bike


----------



## -XC- (14. November 2008)

kein problem. passiert mir auch öfter in foren ... das es die firma/gabel nicht mehr gibt ist schade...die sieht nämlich verdammt gut aus.


----------



## HiLLs (9. Dezember 2008)

ja dafür ist ja Hamburg bekannt wegen diesen scheiss fahrraddiebstahl! mir haben sie selber auch schon zwei gezogen! aber wenn ich was sehe meld ich mich! obwohl ich nicht mehr daran glaube!

gruss


----------

